
Ask HN: I'm away from the software industry since 2017; what has happened since? - lohengramm
I used to work as a programmer. In 2017, I had to stop working because of health issues. I remember Rust was a cool project, JS had plenty of frameworks fighting between themselves, SPA was a thing albeit I was skeptical of it, and I was in love with Go. Big words like Data Science and Machine Learning were thrown everywhere. Whas has changed in this scenario? Are there new stuff I should know about? Thanks.
======
mixedCase
Probably the most surprising thing for you: Go is getting generics. No exact
timeline, but it's happening for Go 2.0.

Rust is seeing production use in many places and its being accepted more as
_the_ sane alternative to C for modern development of high performance
software. Ecosystem still not big or mature enough to make big waves, however,
but that depends on how you interpret "big waves".

SPAs are used and abused, the tooling to make a performant progressive website
with them has gotten better but the know-how is not widespread enough.

React has essentially won the mindshare battle and they are focusing more on
functional components. But there are other things with their own healthy niche
like Svelte compiling components that manage their own DOM, Elm is still
around (and still not 1.0) and it has inspired other "Elmish" frameworks.

Desktop software quality has gone downhill and seemingly everyone is using
Electron.

For many companies, Kubernetes is the new normal mode of operation. You should
know it, but it's still far from "the way to do things" for industry in
general, mostly due to its complexity and learning curve.

~~~
pottertheotter
>React has essentially won the mindshare battle

I'm looking to learn a front-end framework and had a few people recommend Vue.
Sounds like maybe I should go for React instead? In case it matters, I'm not
looking to be a front-end developer. I'd mainly like to improve some small
projects I have. And get the most value out of my time learning a framework.

~~~
andrewzah
As a backend developer who makes frontends for his projects, I enjoy Svelte. I
found React to be quite complex when I tried learning it last year.

I’d use vue if not for svelte, probably.

~~~
physicles
I'm in the same boat, and also love Svelte and wish it success.

Svelte's reactivity was also something we had in Splash, the Microsoft-
internal UI framework that was used to build the Zune desktop app and Windows
Phone 7/8\. I haven't enjoyed building UI since then, but with Svelte I can
finally enjoy frontend development again.

------
threeseed
The most interesting developments have been in infrastructure.

AWS has started to take on third-party, open source components e.g. Cassandra,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB as they run out of things to build. Expect them to
continue further up the stack possibly into applications.

Kubernetes has really taken off with every cloud provider having a solid
implementation. And it's getting massive adoption within the enterprise as
companies look to reign in their cloud cost, simplify their infrastructure and
have better DevOps. It also allows them to standardise the NFRs across
multiple applications e.g. metrics, logging, security, routing which is more
important than ever.

Data Science has seen massive adoption in the last few years within the
enterprise space as companies go after the low hanging fruit. Also seeing lots
of traditional Data/Reporting Analysts been cross skilled in Data Science and
vice versa. It's definitely here to stay for the long term just without the
hype.

~~~
bogomipz
>"AWS has started to take on third-party, open source components e.g.
Cassandra, ElasticSearch, MongoDB as they run out of things to build."

I'm aware of their Elasticsearch and MoongoDB offerings but what is their
Cassandra offering?

~~~
mattsfrey
Dynamodb

~~~
bogomipz
Oh sure but that actually predates Cassandra. The Dynamo white paper is one of
the things that kicked off the NoSQL movement. In other words it's not
something they created to "take on" Cassandra.

------
daxfohl
Perf is becoming more important than it had been. Rust is still around and
growing. WASM is becoming mainstream. You see some people migrating away from
things that require garbage collection. Edge is becoming real, with Cloudflare
and Fastly doing edge functions/workers, and AWS having come out with
outposts, local zones, and wavelength (deploy AWS VMs to Verizon 5G hubs).

AWS is still eating the world, Azure is doing well and growing faster in
enterprise markets but devs still hate it, GCP seems mainly startup and ML
loads and they have an ultimatum to become top 2 or bust by 2022.

Open source is a little under fire. AWS made a closed source MongoDB clone. I
feel like things have moved a bit away from DIY toward settling on whatever
the big three provide.

JS framework overload has settled down and it's pretty much React and Vue.
NoSQL has too, there's still mostly the same players as in 2017 but I'm seeing
far fewer new entrants. In general I'd say things have slowed down _as a
whole_ , and the level of innovation isn't what it was a couple years ago.
Shiny new object fatigue has set in a bit and people just want to make things
work.

Docker in production is very real (our team uses docker in production _only_ ,
not dev), and k8s has the mindshare.

ML is still fairly hot, but various experts saying we're starting to hit a
wall wrt ML capabilities, and others saying plow forward and see.

~~~
SahAssar
> WASM is becoming mainstream

Really? While I've heard of a lot of experiments and a few companies using it
in production, I'd hardly call it "mainstream".

~~~
daxfohl
You're right. I work in the WASM field, so it probably seems more mainstream
from my bubble. It would be more accurate to say it's stabilizing and has
reached a point where various orgs are rallying around it as a real thing and
starting to build stuff around it.

------
igammarays
If you're still suspicious of SPAs, you can be sure there's still an alternate
universe outside of the Valley bubble that builds server-side web apps on
modern frameworks, though now we use Vue.js instead of jQuery. PHP has
continued to be a top language of choice for the working class dev, and
Laravel is an example of one of the most beautifully crafted (and wildly
popular) web frameworks ever made.

Examples of the kind of tooling built by the community that betrays the
cultish appeal of Laravel (yep, people actually make a living off Laravel-
specific tooling)

\- [https://tinkerwell.app/](https://tinkerwell.app/) \-
[https://laravelshift.com/](https://laravelshift.com/)

~~~
madeofpalk
> language of choice for the working class dev

What an incredibly strange framing.

~~~
FillardMillmore
So are you implying that you're not filled with the spirit of the proletariat
when you program in PHP?

~~~
andrewzah
I certainly feel like the bourgeoisie when I use Rust or Haskell.

~~~
speedplane
> I certainly feel like the bourgeoisie when I use Rust or Haskell.

I feel like a peasant sharecropper when I use Java.

------
NicoJuicy
A lot of good answers here, but none seem to mention that asp.net core is
improving a lot and getting traction.

Microsoft bought GitHub and LinkedIn.

Oracle is disliked like before.

~~~
BossingAround
In my mind, with OpenSource being more and more well regarded, the disdain for
C#, a language once Windows-only, grows larger.

Probably just a bias in my circles, as we're heavy OSS users and
contributors..?

~~~
eyegor
I mean, ms has released net core 3.0 (fully open source), blazor, and ml.net.
F# has always been open source. They also made private repos free on github,
released vs code, released zero and deepspeed for pytorch and published the
state of the art NLP model along with it. So I'd say your circles probably
have a justified chip on their shoulders from the old days.

------
heavyset_go
You've been spared from the blockchain and serverless hype trains.

~~~
inkeddeveloper
The blockchain months were rough.

------
dana321
GPT-2

[https://openai.com/blog/gpt-2-1-5b-release/](https://openai.com/blog/gpt-2-1-5b-release/)

[https://talktotransformer.com/](https://talktotransformer.com/)

[https://github.com/openai/gpt-2](https://github.com/openai/gpt-2)

(GPT-2 docker image needs a version tweak to get it working)

and BERT:

[https://github.com/google-research/bert](https://github.com/google-
research/bert)

~~~
screye
Bert (more like transformers) really did change the whole nlp scene. It truly
was nlp's imagenet moment. Though nlp continues to be significantly more
difficult than vision to get running in most problems.

------
muzani
I think React is "winning" the framework competition, if we're judging from
number of jobs. It seems like a business decision for many people - React can
make websites and apps, and it's probably easier. I haven't had enough
experience to say, but it seems like Java; not necessarily the best tool, but
something easy to hire for.

Flutter is also coming in hard on mobile. Also not something I've had enough
experience to comment on, but there's also little criticism, which suggests
it's a good thing.

~~~
mrfusion
Dumb question but how is react better than jquery? (Im from 2010 instead of
2017 like op)

~~~
city41
It's debatable if it really is for most sites, especially if you have a good
way to generate/write your html. React is a better choice if you are truly
building a web app rather than a website.

~~~
mr_toad
> especially if you have a good way to generate/write your html.

Server-side React is a great way to generate HTML.

------
ianai
There seems to be a lot more skepticism towards AI/ML and especially anyone
pitching their product as using it. I think the requirements to do data
science as a job description have ballooned as well - we’re talking
requirements for having a PhD and lots of experience.

I could be misrepresenting from just what I’ve read here but trying to be
helpful. Ymmv

~~~
api
Block chain and cryptocurrency is another thing that's gone from unhinged hype
to heavy skepticism.

------
chooseaname
Nothing has changed. It is still programming. You take some input, you
manipulate it and then you do something with the output.

How you do that comes down to mostly a matter of preference with a smattering
of "engineering".

~~~
ycombonator
In my humble opinion, frameworks and mostly hotshot languages are akin to
celebrities. If I asked hey I was away for 10 years spending time in remote
island and just came back to LA what changed ? Nothing changes in the main
business. We’ve got few celebs come and go Toby Maguire, Lin-Manuel Miranda
aka React. They still need to bring back Ahnold for Terminator (looking at you
C) or Tom Cruise for MI (looking at you C++). The industry is the same, you
need inputs film money and people to generate outputs that people enjoy.

~~~
jmnicolas
I always thought of C++ as Jim Carrey, Tom Cruise is way too simple for the
role!

------
dvh
We are running out of nouns to name js frameworks.

~~~
asteli
I used to troll my old housemate (web frontend guy) by saying something along
the lines of "Oh, Node.JS? Yeah some people I work with use that, but they're
mostly moving over to Pangolin with Clamp on the backend." (substituting
Pangolin and Clamp for any other nouns)

I don't think he ever caught on.

~~~
mcv
Note to self: check out Pangolin and Clamp.

I've got to say, they sound totally believable. I'm not entirely convinced
you're making a joke here.

~~~
asteli
Joke is on me. I picked those nouns at random but Pangolin is a bona-fide
frontend framework[1] and Clamp is a text truncating utility.[2]

1: [https://pangolinjs.org/](https://pangolinjs.org/) 2:
[https://github.com/josephschmitt/Clamp.js/](https://github.com/josephschmitt/Clamp.js/)

~~~
mcv
It does emphasize the point that we're running out of nouns.

~~~
asteli
I work in electronics and laser stuff, where we use german-style compound
names like "multi-pixel photon counting" and "erbium-doped fiber amplifier."
Even in low-level compute, packages are named descriptively e.g. FreeRTOS.
Lots of acronyms, but very few cute single-word nouns to name things. I've
only observed that trend in relatively high-level software.

------
vbezhenar
I feel like nothing really changed. Rust still is a cool project, JS still has
plenty of frameworks, SPA still a thing, Go still a thing, Data Science and
Machine Learning is still thrown everywhere. Blockchain hype is dead, I guess.

------
tpmx
SPA:s are now being overused for no particular reason, particularly by junior
talents, who by now have been taught this is the one and only way to build
Professional™ web sites.

The Javascript frontend scene almost literally exploded, in various ways.

Webasm got some serious traction. Old serious people like this, becuase it may
eventually allow them to avoid the increasingly crazy javascript scene.

Computer vision (by means of machine learning/deep learning) got quite a bit
easier to use, even if you're not a PhD in Computer Vision. Real-time
inference from static photos is now easy. Real-time inference from video is
still sorta hard/expensive, depending on your deployment target (embedded,
backend).

Python people are still using Python even though it's dead slow.

A bunch of people moved from Java to Go and suddenly felt a lot happier.

~~~
collyw
I am a Python / Django guy given the choice. Python may be a slow language,
but I haven't seen many places where python is the cause of the bottleneck.
Rewrite stuff so that the database is doing the heavy lifting, and add the
appropriate indexes and you shouldn't have any problems.

SPA's are a pain in the arse. Usually close to twice the amount of code to
avoid page refreshes. Usually the apps are way slower than a page refresh as
well - with lots of JSON calls to get data that would be in one server side
page load.

~~~
aeoleon
I disagree. I think SPA's are fantastic. Sure, they can be misused, but so can
most things.

I'm an intermediate level web developer. I enjoy working with ReactJS-- I like
that it's a framework and way of doing things.

1\. manages to accomplish everything that I need to get done

2\. has a huge community & huge amount of open source reactjs components
available

3\. is highly customizable

If one isn't going to use a modern, prolific SPA framework such as
Vue/Angular/React, other options seem to be:

1\. Vanilla JS (potentially a mishmash of vanilla JS + CDN/local js libraries)

2\. jQuery

3\. other jQuery-era frontend frameworks

ReactJS in my experience makes development faster, easier, better organized
and more enjoyable.

~~~
hartator
I think you are confusing frameworks and SPAs.

For example, React is meant to build small components not SPA. But you can
build a SPA using react-router. But you can build SPAs using vanilla JS as
well.

The only thing that truly defines SPAs is lack of “true” page changes. JS is
taking control of your browser url bar and history. Which I personally
dislike.

~~~
madeofpalk
> React is meant to build small components not SPA

React is meant to build (composable) user interfaces.

------
eranation
Serverless is starting to become less of a buzzword and more of an actual
movement. I see more and more new projects start with serverless as a sane
default before going the containers route. Yeah I know, serverless is not
server less, it’s a marketing term, the cloud is just someone’s else computer.
But I see more and more preferring someone else to manage auto scaling, load
balancing, networking, have much smaller attack surface and not having to have
a PhD in k8s to launch a web app.

------
leet_thow
Interviewing is a nightmare.

~~~
jonnytran
Hi, I basically agree. But can you expand on this? What exactly do you (or
anyone reading this) see as such a problem with regard to interviewing?
Especially, anything you see that's gotten worse.

~~~
leet_thow
If you were to ask me, I would say that middle managers are generally
miserable and are trying to avoid risk and maintain job security by NOT hiring
people as long as there is VC money to burn. But I'm a nihilist.

~~~
therealx
I know this is late, but a lot of us really want to hire people, but there are
a lot of people out there that are overconfident in their skillset, and
sometimes you have to do a quick sanity check to weed them out. I agree,
though, that most you can tell before that point. I'd never make someone
donate a day to a test, but 15 mins of whiteboarding can go a long way if
someone doesnt have a lot of publically available code to go look at (and, a
lot of devs don't, due to working on public repos)

------
what-the-grump
Let's see people still can't write SQL. Most data related issues can we done
in SQL. But we hit with a pandas data frame hammer and cry that it hurts
instead.

Everyone is data scientist. Load Excel into python? Data science. Divide x by
y, and run some algo, data science and ML.

------
mcv
> _" I remember Rust was a cool project, JS had plenty of frameworks fighting
> between themselves, SPA was a thing albeit I was skeptical of it, and I was
> in love with Go. Big words like Data Science and Machine Learning were
> thrown everywhere."_

From this description, it sounds like nothing has really changed in the past 3
years. This could easily describe today.

There have been some shifts in the fighting JS frameworks though; Vue is a big
rising star, has overtaken Angular and is now challenging React for the top
spot. Angular is still used a lot, but I think it's on the way out. React is
still strong. Typescript is becoming standard.

Server-side rendering is big, though. People talk a lot about static sites
(which can still be dynamic), and serverless (which still has a server,
obviously).

Rust is more than a cool project; I have no experience with it, but it sounds
increasingly like the low-level language of the future. On the JVM, Kotlin is
on the rise, has overtaken Scala and Clojure and is second behind Java.

------
AznHisoka
Lots of comments about which technologies are becoming popular. what about
things that have lost popularity? Ie. Ruby on Rails and Hadoop

~~~
daxfohl
Node, maybe. There's still plenty of it out there but more skepticism about
perf and npm, and less hype that it will be the great general unifier of front
and back ends.

They were probably equal in 2017, but now go seems to have far surpassed it in
terms of server side relevance.

~~~
JDiculous
I'd have to see some stats to believe that because that's certainly not the
trend I'm seeing. Nodejs is pretty strong, and generally the bottleneck is dev
speed and network latency, not CPU performance.

~~~
rewq4321
Agreed, I'd like to see stats on this. From the stars on the Deno repo it
looks like the server-side JS market is only going to get bigger.

------
Ididntdothis
A lot of noise but fundamentally it’s all the same.

~~~
njharman
Different perspectives; being in the industry for 25+ years, I didn't think
being away 3 years wasn't long enough for much other than names and fads to
have changed.

------
benibela
Kotlin has replaced Java for Android development

This month was the 25th anniversary of Delphi, but I guess that is not
relevant for the industry.

------
tootie
I think DevOps and cloud services have had the most movement. Kubernetes is
seeing rapid adoption as is TerraForm. I'm also seeing a bit of whiplash where
enterprises are getting pretty comfortable going all-in on their preferred
cloud vendor and just diving into proprietary fully-managed services. AWS is
still tops, but Azure is making huge inroads.

Also, everyone has given up on chatbots. Voice assistants are increasing in
penetration, but they're just defaulting to transactional modes and not
conversational.

------
imtringued
In the JVM space there are now new web frameworks that specialize in
Microservices. The advantages they offer are very low memory usage, better
performance, fast startup time and finally the ability to generate a native
executable via GraalVM [0].

[0] A lot of JEE Frameworks heavily rely on reflection and other dynamic
features that cannot be used in a native image.

~~~
tonyarkles
I admit I only dip my toes into the Java ecosystem occasionally. How low is
low memory usage? The last microservice-oriented Java framework I used was
Spring Boot, but I don’t know that I’d call it lightweight.

~~~
inkeddeveloper
I hope no one calls it lightweight. We've been running a few or our own
benchmark tests for various frameworks and we have found that Quarkus running
on GraalVm is the definition of lightweight.

~~~
tonyarkles
Thanks for pointing me towards Quarkus! That looks really cool!

Edit: And yes... the folks I was working with were excited at how much
lighter-weight Spring Boot was compared to whatever it was they were using
before. When I showed them a Go-based server just using net/http, they almost
had a stroke!

------
cellis
Frontend hottest: Next.js/Typescript/React w/ hooks.

Backend hottest: Rust, Graphql is gaining adoption at the enterprise level.

Edit: ML is still very hot but tough to get a job as a Data Scientist without
actual experience.

~~~
dfgfdg
nextjs? whats that

you meant "nestjs"?

~~~
satvikpendem
[https://nextjs.org/](https://nextjs.org/)

It's a server side rendered framework for React. It can also do static sites
but doesn't have as many plugins as Gatsby JS, which focuses on static site
building with React.

~~~
mc3
Yeah the idea of building a 100% static site in react seems a bit ironic to
me. Handlebars is so much simpler to work with for a static site (like a blog)
that isn't going to "spring to life" and become a SPA.

But I can see it being useful in the niche area of someone who needs to do
server side rendering for performance (every millisecond to first render
counts), while keeping the code simple by not having a second technology to do
that rendering, and they need the same thing to be a SPA. Maybe a GMAIL type
application? And again the user has to care - I don't care if I wait 10
seconds for my mail app to load as I'll be spending minutes in there once it
does, and you've locked me in for other reasons anyway.

This might matter for SEO but to be honest you could just have a non-JS
version of the same page which looks different for SEO purposes.

Next.js seems pretty hot, so I am probably missing something :-).

I'd rather not use JS on the server myself, so for my projects I'd either make
a SPA with API backend and no server side rendering. Or just a classic "rails
style" crud app with a sprinkle of JQuery.

I hope someone chimes in and tell me what I am missing and why to use Next.js
other than "I only want to do JS and React for all the things."

~~~
justsee
Next.js positions itself as a hybrid framework, and is recommending SSG
(static site generation) by default over SSR.

See this discussion [1] with the response from rauchg (framework author and
Zeit founder) outlining where they are heading.

This ability to easily mix SSG and SSR pages within the one project, the PHP-
inspired philosophy of simple file-based routing for pages, and pre-configured
babel / webpack with easy customisation are a few things that draw people into
next.js dev.

Like anything that deals with reasonable complexity there are a bunch of
concepts to understand, but once that happens next.js feels like a thin layer
around "it's just react".

I particularly like being able to drop api functions with a standard req / res
signature into `pages/api` to immediately have some server-side api endpoints
available, which can be deployed to Zeit's now as Lambdas with minimal fuss.
It significantly reduces the friction of thinking about and implementing
front-end sites with custom api endpoints for whatever you're building.

[1]:
[https://github.com/zeit/next.js/discussions/10437](https://github.com/zeit/next.js/discussions/10437)

~~~
mc3
Does this mean I can treat it a bit like PHP hosting of yore, where I upload a
single file and stuff just works? No NPM etc? That would be compelling!

------
fourier_mode
AMD is giving Intel a tough time! Checkout the new Ryzen series processors.

------
anoncow
I hope your health is better now. Stay strong.

------
verdverm
Kubernetes has become important

Experiments with new "open source" licenses are unknown

Low code has entered the hype frey

~~~
collyw
We moved from one big box to Kubernetes. Now we have a load of kubernetes
related problems to fix.

~~~
verdverm
Learning pains? It is more complex, but the efforts will return value.

Email me if you'd like some help debugging and stabilizing

~~~
BossingAround
> It is more complex, but the efforts will return value.

It seems Kubernetes is often the wrong tool for the job. The industry, and
even Google is starting to recognize that, e.g. Kelsey with his "Monoliths are
the future" [1] statement.

That said, boy do I like Kubernetes... It is extremely complex, though, and
often its deployment seems not to be justified.

[1] [https://changelog.com/posts/monoliths-are-the-
future](https://changelog.com/posts/monoliths-are-the-future)

~~~
verdverm
Have you heard of Anthos from Google? I think they are directing more
resources towards k8s

Monolith / microservices is a separate conversation from orchestration. I have
deployed both to Kubernetes for great benefit

------
mister_hn
C++ is getting Modules and Concepts in its newest standard (2020) version,
bringing more simplification and making it even more modern and as easy as
other languages. The compile-time programming is even more powerful than
before

------
unlinked_dll
Blockchain came and went. I'm unsure of what the current scam/buzzword is on
VC's bingo cards.

~~~
companyhen
DeFi is the new ICO

[https://defipulse.com](https://defipulse.com)

------
aloukissas
Elixir is now fully mature (almost at v2.0) and probably the best all-round
language, with a super powerful web framework (Phoenix) and a very rich
ecosystem. Highly recommend playing with it!

------
NicoJuicy
Microservices are the new hype with related tech. It's DDD with a new jacket,
requires a devops team and it has some interesting concepts though.

Almost no one has a decent implementation for micro-frontends. Although ING
bank released a nice framework related to this - [https://medium.com/ing-
blog/ing-open-sources-lion-a-library-...](https://medium.com/ing-blog/ing-
open-sources-lion-a-library-for-performant-accessible-flexible-web-
components-22ad165b1d3d)

~~~
actf
The first rule of DevOps is that if you have a DevOps team then you're not
doing DevOps.

~~~
tsukurimashou
sounds really stupid

~~~
inkeddeveloper
It forces developers to write better code because they have to maintain it
from design to deploy. The biggest pushback I've seen is from people who don't
want to think about how inefficient their app runs in the cloud and just want
to write the next API.

------
ryandrake
Just a nit pick, but maybe the title should be updated to specify the question
is about “web software” rather than software in general, since the question
and most of the answers offered are pretty narrowly focused on web technology
and ML and not software in general.

------
Dowwie
Rust has grown tremendously in the last few years. People are using it as a
general purpose language, from Unix command line utilities to industrial IoT
services. Greenfield projects are using Rust as are next generation
refactoring projects. Game development, multimedia, and even data scientists
are showing increased usage. Embedded adoption is growing but at a slower
rate. I'm not going to drop names until announcements are made but companies
that have used Go for flagship products are no longer doing so. They're
rewriting in Rust. Healthcare startup(s) who are building systems to compete
with Epic are using Rust. Government contractors working on intelligence
systems are also using it.

------
lbj
AI is still thrown, investors seem to like it.

React is performant now, so if I was you I'd take a good hard look at
Clojurescript / Reagent / Porting those to React-Native.

And welcome back, good to hear your health problems are sorted!

------
jamil7
Kotlin is now preferred for Android development. Apple has embraced FRP and
introduced it’s Combine framework as well as SwiftUI, a declarative React-ish
view framework for all it’s platforms. Swift got module stability and looking
towards server side and cross platform development. Google is pushing Flutter
pretty hard and trying to find a place for dart, it looks promising but nobody
is using it. React Native is being used heavily by startups and small shops
but big companies are still building native apps. PWAs are getting better but
still have a way to go.

------
thrower123
I'm scratching my head to think of anything really significant. It's a bit of
a stagnant period, albeit with lots and lots of churn, but all that churn
hasn't really amounted to much.

------
abacadaba
still have to support ie11 but no one cares about 8/9 anymore

------
pyuser583
Python 3.0+ is no longer optional.

------
arrty88
JSX in favor of HTML has won. Compiled server side languages are the future.
Everyone writing untyped is converting.

------
purplezooey
I got one. Hadoop seems to be dead. Cloudera will be a penny stock and MapR
had a very strange exit.

------
qatanah
Angular - Still lost track w/ their versioning. React - More popular JS
Postgres - Getting better and better Svelte - Might make it. K8s - Too much
stuff going on. Jump w/ care.

------
arrty88
MacBooks are still all the rage even with the crappy keyboard.

~~~
swiftcoder
And now you can even buy one with the non-crappy keyboard again.

------
trickledown
Nothing - oh I forgot there is 8 new Javscript framwork this week. It's been a
couple of weeks since I checked but there must be a new language or 2 out
there.

------
sgammon
Basically nothing

------
s4ik4t
Java release cycle was changed. Now, it's being released every 6 months.

Windows 7 and Python 2 are officially dead now :)

------
ch1lang0
JavaScript, Java and PHP still suck.

------
craigkilgo
Nope, I think that about sums it up.

------
booleandilemma
Serverless is getting bigger.

~~~
oaiey
But no longer a silver bullet. Costs to be calculated.

------
ryanmarsh
Serverless

------
city41
Svelte is slowly but surely growing and gaining attention. I think more than
any other framework it has the potential to really challenge React in the
coming years.

[https://svelte.dev/](https://svelte.dev/)

~~~
ergo14
That's not what npm stats show. Rich is good at marketing though.

------
Scarbutt
Java's market share is declining fast.

Ruby and Clojure are dead, literally for Clojure, most libs are from >7 years
ago.

Javascript(and TS) and Python are the tools of the trade to achieve most
common things.

Devs are starting to realize how they got fooled by Rust's marketing/hype
train for general purpose programming/exploration/prototyping and productivity
because it's too restrictive and its compile times are atrocious.

A more accurate Rust slogan:

 _A language empowering everyone to build reliable and efficient software at a
very high cost._

Which is fine is you really need that efficiency.

~~~
threeseed
Should clarify that first statement.

Java market share is declining but the JVM is still as good as ever. Instead
everyone is moving to Kotlin and Scala.

~~~
collyw
What do you base that on? I still see a lot of Java jobs advertised (never
seen a Kotlin job and not too many for Scala). It seems to be entrenched in
the corporate world in a way that it isn't going away soon.

